# Guppies and Plecos- do they share diseases?



## hamsup (May 23, 2012)

I haven't had much luck with my guppies, and have recently all died. I am not exactly sure what killed my guppies but I am assuming either a parasite or something? I do water changes quite frequent. A friend is coming over this week to help me do a water test (i only have a PH tester and he has nitrate/nitrite and amonia tester) to see what's going on.

Since the death of my guppies.. the plecos seem to be way happier and are swimming all over the place. Their eating more and pooing up a storm. LOL...

my question is... if there was a parasite in the water that killed my guppies, would that same parasite kill my plecos? I am thinking of not housing guppies and trying my luck with something else. So any help would be great.

I've had my tank running for over a month now with fish. I am thinking of picking up a pair of corys next.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

guppies require hard water. Do a gh/kh test instead. Most people have trouble keeping guppies alive because they have soft water.


----------



## hamsup (May 23, 2012)

How do you make water harder??? 

i hope everything is fine.. the guppies looked fine before they died too... no signs of red gills or cloudy stuff on their bodies..


----------

